# São Paulo - The most cosmopolitan city in Latin America



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

SVN2007 said:


> I am sorry Guy.... I believe that you must be an Argentinean, Mexican, or Chilean with this your comments bashing SP. Have you been to SP in order to say that Bs As. or Mexico City is more cosmopolitan ??? I believe that not ....


^^^^^^^^^^^
One don't have to be either Chilean, Argentinian or Mexican to dislike SP guys.
Am Mexican & I like it, am planing to move there for a couple years, so I can learn Portuguese.
And as for the American gentleman, I think is very valid for him to express his point of view and the way he sees Sao Paulo.
Please guys let's enjoy the thread and don't take it too personal
Life is just too short to spend it getting upset.
Besitos


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool photos, I really like this type of stuff as you can probably tell if you ever look at my photo thread. People shots can show you the soul of a city.

I can see why the title is controvertial, it is practically begging for an argument from people in other cosmopolitan cities in Latin America.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

amazing pics tchello, what a great walking view of Paulista Avenue you are showing us.. 
but, seriously, I just can't get why brazilian forumers keep using this type of names in the threads.. it sounds just bizarre.. there's no need for that.. even if SP is the most cosmopolitan city, which I cannot tell you cause I've never been in Mex.City or Caracas or Bogotá, we don't need this kind of lettering.. it sounds arrogant..


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> amazing pics tchello, what a great walking view of Paulista Avenue you are showing us..
> but, seriously, I just can't get why brazilian forumers keep using this type of names in the threads.. it sounds just bizarre.. there's no need for that.. even if SP is the most cosmopolitan city, which I cannot tell you cause I've never been in Mex.City or Caracas or Bogotá, we don't need this kind of lettering.. it sounds arrogant..


:rock::cheers1::applause::applause::cheers1::rock:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for the comments but I really don´t understand why some people take too seriously a personal opinion...

The title reflects not only a personal opinion, but reality. I am not a diplomat speaking at the United Nations convention, and I'm not trying to make anyone change their opinions about São Paulo.

I respect everyone who likes and who dislikes the city but when I talk about cosmopolitan, I mean that Sao Paulo is the city that received most diverse immigrants. It is the mix of immigrants so different that I call cosmopolitan.

likewise as many forumers just look at photos or videos of Sao Paulo and make their critical views I dont need to travel to Santiago, Buenos Aires or Mexico City to realize that these cities haven´t a population so ethnically diverse as São Paulo.

Just look at the face of population


Where are black people in Buenos Aires? Where are japaneses in Mexico? Where are thousands of lebaneses in Santiago?

That's what I'm talking about...

Arrogance to me is not respect a personal opinion and take it as something personal making a critical offensive to the city of Sao Paulo because of the personal opinion written by a forumer.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The people of Sao Paulo are very nice indeed like the woman with the pink blouse:


>


----------



## Icpajack (Nov 21, 2008)

I've been in SP and I can say that it's truly the most cospolitan city in LA. The big quantity of ethnic groups and nationalities you can find there is amazing, and the city is very stylish, you can find a lot of art, design, fashion stuff, all around. I really lov SP. In addition, people is usually good looking and very nice, nicer than in other big cities, I means, it's not that raw to be that big, I like that.
Very nice photos, keep posting.

LUV sampa

thanks


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> The people of Sao Paulo are very nice indeed like the woman with the pink blouse:


I agree. Brazilian women have nice big bundas and big hips. SP is ugly, but its curvaceous women are not.


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

GREAT PICS.BUT TOO BE HONEST I ONLY SEE A FEW ASIAN,BLACKS AND BRASILIANS FACES,I DON'T SEE MIXED FACES FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD(COMPARE TO NEW YORK OR LONDON STREETS FOR EX.)THAT ALONE DOES NOT MAKE SP A COSMOPOLITAN CITY.
TO ME RIO DE JANEIRO IS FAR MORE COSMOPOLITAN LIKE BUENOS AIRES A TRUE INTERNACIONAL AND DIVERSE MEGACITY.TAKE A B.A.PHONE BOOK AND LOOK FOR LAST NAMES.
BUT LETS PUT IT THIS WAY:SAO PAULO=TOKYO,RIO=SAN FRANSISCO/HONK KONG AND 
BUENOS AIRES=PARIS/MADRID/BERLIN WITH A TOUCH OF NEW YORK IN ONE.
A COSMOPOLITAN CITY IS NOT JUST FACES IS ALSO A WAY OF LIFE!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

USARG said:


> GREAT PICS.BUT TOO BE HONEST *I ONLY SEE A FEW ASIAN,BLACKS *AND BRASILIANS FACES,I DON'T SEE MIXED FACES FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD(COMPARE TO NEW YORK OR LONDON STREETS FOR EX.)THAT ALONE DOES NOT MAKE SP A COSMOPOLITAN CITY.
> TO ME RIO DE JANEIRO IS FAR MORE COSMOPOLITAN LIKE BUENOS AIRES A TRUE INTERNACIONAL AND DIVERSE MEGACITY.TAKE A B.A.PHONE BOOK AND LOOK FOR LAST NAMES.
> BUT LETS PUT IT THIS WAY:SAO PAULO=TOKYO,RIO=SAN FRANSISCO/HONK KONG AND
> BUENOS AIRES=PARIS/MADRID/BERLIN WITH A TOUCH OF NEW YORK IN ONE.
> A COSMOPOLITAN CITY IS NOT JUST FACES IS ALSO A WAY OF LIFE!


I am not comparing Sao Paulo with NY or London. Where you saw that?

What do you mean with brazilian faces? Can you describe a brazilian face for us?

Maybe in these pics you cannot find many asians as you would like to see, but for your information SP has the biggest japanese community outside japan. Almost a million! 250 thousands coreans, 130 thousands chineses living here.

Liberdade - japanese disctrict






































































Bom Retiro - Korean District


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Chinese New Year Celebration in São Paulo


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Black Consciousness Day in São Paulo


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Carnival in São Paulo - Samba Schools


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

German Party in São Paulo


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Italian district of Bixiga


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

San Gennaro Party


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Achiropita Party


----------



## Luis FTC (Jan 17, 2005)

tchelllo said:


> I am not comparing Sao Paulo with NY or London. Where you saw that?
> 
> What do you mean with brazilian faces? Can you describe a brazilian face for us?
> 
> Maybe in these pics you cannot find many asians as you would like to see, but for your information SP has the biggest japanese community outside japan. Almost a million! 250 thousands coreans, 130 thousands chineses living here.


Tchello, eu admiro a paciência que você tem pra tentar argumentar com gente ignorante. Dizer que Buenos Aires tem mais diversidade étnica do que SP é um estupro ao bom senso. Passei 4 dias lá andando pelas ruas, os únicos negros e asiáticos que eu vi eram turistas, por exemplo. Aliás, não entendo a sisma que as pessoas tem com SP. Parece que não é permitido se destacar em nada, logo já vem alguém contestando.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Jews in São Paulo


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Armenian church




















subway station in honor of the Armenian community in sao paulo




















anniversary of the massacre of Armenians is reminded by armenian community in São Paulo



























inauguration of a monument in SP by armenian community in memory to armenians killed by turks


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

mosque in the arab neighborhood of Brás











another one in Santo Amaro District











Another one in São Miguel Paulista district









another one in Cambuci district










street with the largest concentration of Arab-owned stores in Sao Paulo

























































this is a big Brazilian chain of fast food inspired by the Arabic food and created in São Paulo due to existing large Arab community and its influence on our gastronomy
.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Greek Orthodox Metropolitan Cathedral


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

So, I ask some forumers to seek more information About São Paulo before writing anything.

São Paulo is definitely the most cosmopolitan city in Latin America. If some dont like the look of the city is an opinion, that´s ok, but denied that the city of São Paulo has more human diversity than any one other in Latin America is to much lack of information and ignorance.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

famous soccer team in Sao Paulo originated from the Portuguese community











Portuguese team fans on game day in são Paulo





















Portuguese Party in São Paulo




















Hospital Beneficência Portuguesa - A Portuguese Hospital in SP


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Bolivian Party in São Paulo


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

tchelllo e as igrejas ou lojas maçônica ?


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Russian Comunity in SP






























Russian Orthodox Cathedral of St. Nicholas


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*Russian handicrafts being sold at a street fair in Sao Paulo
*










Russia House


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

*India
Festival - Ratha Yatra São Paulo *


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Spanish Community in São Paulo


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Gotta Love it!!! And the Architecture looks nice from the street level...


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice to look at these pics as I'm going to Sao Paulo for the first time in January next year. Thanx for sharing


----------



## Observador_SJC (Aug 26, 2007)

Luis FTC said:


> Tchello, eu admiro a paciência que você tem pra tentar argumentar com gente ignorante. Dizer que Buenos Aires tem mais diversidade étnica do que SP é um estupro ao bom senso. Passei 4 dias lá andando pelas ruas, os únicos negros e asiáticos que eu vi eram turistas, por exemplo. Aliás, não entendo a sisma que as pessoas tem com SP. Parece que não é permitido se destacar em nada, logo já vem alguém contestando.


People tend to talk about things they really don't know, specially in an international forum. There is no need to overreact, we Brazilians do it as well. Usually we talk based on stereotypes.

Brazil is a very diverse country, but abroad they normaly know one part of it. We don't need to feel ourselves special for that. Most countries are underrated abroad.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

tchelllo said:


> What do you mean with brazilian faces? Can you describe a brazilian face for us?


I'm also quite curious about the "Brazilian faces". I'd love to have a full description.


----------



## ksionrze (Sep 17, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I'm also quite curious about the "Brazilian faces". I'd love to have a full description.


He probably meant a mixed race mestizo


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
How odd, specially when they make up 44.2% of Brazilian population and less than 30% in São Paulo capital. 

A question: is there an "American face"?


----------



## ksionrze (Sep 17, 2007)

^^
The "American" face by classic definition is probably a WASP face but of course it's stupid to make such generalizations


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh this thread is really good keep posting it is really nice and don't care to stupid people


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

ksionrze said:


> ^^
> The "American" face by classic definition is probably a WASP face but of course it's stupid to make such generalizations


Yes, it's a shame. I always found Oprah very American. It's quite depressing, even with photographic evidences, people keep doing this kind of generalization. Misconceptions die hard, really hard.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Awesome thread!:cheers:


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

mironga_110 said:


> I would really like to hear what Argentine ” whites” think of them...
> 
> Juan Sebastian Veron - White or Mixed???
> Maradona - White or mixed ????
> ...



you seem to be a fan of argentinean celebrities!
good for you!

happily on TV and media in Argentina there's no need to be caucasian like in other countries.

there are millions of "mestizos" in Argentina of course, no one denies that and is not bad. who said Argentina is Czech Republic in 1920?

you are very funny even if you are obsessed with mestizos and seem to be very complexed!

I just posted a wikipeadia article about Buenos Aires.

If it make you happy you can think whatever you like, but facts are other thing.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Luli Pop said:


> you seem to be a fan of argentinean celebrities!
> good for you!
> 
> happily on TV and media in Argentina there's no need to be caucasian like in other countries.
> ...


I have been in BA many times, and never BA is more cosmopolitan than SP!

I think Rio and BA are in the same level.


----------



## messitadeluz (Sep 15, 2010)

BA is not cosmopolitan, there are very few blacks, asians and "non european" people...sao paolo and brasil in general are more like USA, because of the larger population and more mixed inmigration


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

mehh, who cares... diversity is overrated.

Still, i would like to see some real numbers on immigrant population for both cities (BA and SP) because some paulistas seems a bit arrogant in their affirmations :nuts:

Americans: more in Buenos Aires
Asians: more in Sao Paulo
Europeans: more in Buenos Aires
Africans: more in Sao Paulo


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool photos. I like them.


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

Ian said:


> mehh, who cares... diversity is overrated.
> 
> Still, i would like to see some real numbers on immigrant population for both cities (BA and SP) because some paulistas seems a bit arrogant in their affirmations :nuts:
> 
> ...


yeah!! you forgot that.
there're more Europeans in Brazil than in Argentina 
there're more Asians in Brazil than in Argentina 
there're more Whites in Brazil than in Argentina 
there're more Africans in Brazil than in Argentina

Pelé was better than Maradona ...:lol::lol:
Brazil have 5 WC champions while Argentina ???

we're unbeatable ..lmao


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Luli Pop said:


> change portuguese by spanish and it's the same in BA.
> but there are huge comunities from every latinamerican country in BA.
> 
> there wasn't black people a few years ago, but is plenty of dominicans and africans from different countries now in BA.
> ...


And I also have been to BA for four times , and in my opinion SP is much more Cosmopolitan than BA. Just different point of views, different opinions.


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

Luli Pop said:


> you seem to be a fan of argentinean celebrities!
> good for you!
> 
> happily on TV and media in Argentina there's no need to be caucasian like in other countries.
> ...



Sorry if my comments sounded like offense!!! about me ? Complexed ??? Why ???? Obviously not, my esteemed colleague. I am Brazilian and I'm half-French and Portuguese too, I have French ancestry with Portuguese , with great pride! But if I was mestizo???? What problem ??? What's wrong??? I think I would have no problem!

Thank God I was born in this wonderful land that is Brazil! :banana::banana:
I am a very proud Brazilian !!!

Greetings to fellow Argentine!


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Karabuy said:


> yeah!! you forgot that.
> there're more Europeans in Brazil than in Argentina
> there're more Asians in Brazil than in Argentina
> there're more Whites in Brazil than in Argentina
> there're more Africans in Brazil than in Argentina


:lol:

It seems that a lot of brazilians have always a hard time (no matter what the subject is) in recognize the difference between absolute numbers and proportions.

Sao Paulo is richer than Zurich
Brazil is the richest country in the southern hemisphere
etc...

:lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Ian said:


> :lol:
> 
> It seems that a lot of brazilians have always a hard time (no matter what the subject is) in recognize the difference between absolute numbers and proportions.
> 
> ...


I agree with that, but then again, Argentines have difficulty too in understanding history, like the fact the Falklands are clearly british.


One way or the other, it seems most people here dont have any idea about what COSMOPOLITAN mean. 

1 - it doesnt mean to be modern or rich
2 - it doesnt mean to have lots of DESCENDANTS of immigrants.


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

AcesHigh said:


> I agree with that, but then again, Argentines have difficulty too in understanding history, like the fact the Falklands are clearly british.
> 
> 
> One way or the other, it seems most people here dont have any idea about what COSMOPOLITAN mean.
> ...



..well said

cosmopolitan can also be about sophistication and being free from national prejudice


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Ian said:


> :lol:
> 
> It seems that a lot of brazilians have always a hard time (no matter what the subject is) in recognize the difference between absolute numbers and proportions.
> 
> ...


ok, you won !!! 
Argentina is better and bigger than Brazil in all aspects.
Buenos Aires is so much better than SP in all Aspects.
The argentineans are better than brazilians in all aspects.
_*Are you happy now ????*_ :lol:


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

SVN2007 said:


> ok, you won !!!
> Argentina is better and bigger than Brazil in all aspects.
> Buenos Aires is so much better than SP in all Aspects.
> The argentineans are better than brazilians in all aspects.
> _*Are you happy now ????*_ :lol:



:lol::lol::lol: Hey dude !!! I agree with u !!!! funny


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

You guys have some serious reading comprehension problems... 

btw, i'm waiting for the numbers for your weird affirmations. kay:


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Brazil is more cosmopolitan than Argentina, from my point of view, but Argentina is not as european as many argentinians think.
( I 'm from Argentina, lived in Europe and know Brazil, and I'm moving there this summer).


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

NachoGB said:


> Brazil is more cosmopolitan than Argentina


And from my point of view it isn´t.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

NachoGB said:


> but Argentina is not as european as many argentinians think


Curious. I never ever think about Argentina as an "European" country. :cheers:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

SVN2007 said:


> ok, you won !!!
> Argentina is better and bigger than Brazil in all aspects.
> Buenos Aires is so much better than SP in all Aspects.
> The argentineans are better than brazilians in all aspects.
> _*Are you happy now ????*_ :lol:


Not yet.

We are better than you in every aspect, but besides we are more humble than you. :lol:


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

jefferson2 said:


> ..well said
> 
> cosmopolitan can also be about *sophistication* and being free from national prejudice


what??? No way.

a cosmopolitan person is a people of the world. A cosmopolitan city is a city of the world. Its a city where MANY languages are spoken and you hear different languages (several ones) on the street everyday. Where there are ACTIVE and big communities of 1st generation immigrants from THE MOST DIVERSE countries. Where there are people dressing in their traditional clothing from their original cultures/countries. Where there are big groups from most major religions. Etc, etc.


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Antonio227 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> We are better than you in every aspect, but besides we are more humble than you. :lol:


:master::master::master:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

SVN2007 said:


> :master::master::master:


That´s the spirit, my faithful butler. :lol::lol:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

AcesHigh said:


> what??? No way.
> 
> a cosmopolitan person is a people of the world. A cosmopolitan city is a city of the world. Its a city where MANY languages are spoken and you hear different languages (several ones) on the street everyday. Where there are ACTIVE and big communities of 1st generation immigrants from THE MOST DIVERSE countries. Where there are people dressing in their traditional clothing from their original cultures/countries. Where there are big groups from most major religions. Etc, etc.


Correct.

Cosmopolitan city? Alexandria, in the times of the Library. New York, 1930-1980.

If we go to the elementary Wiki...



> *Cosmopolitanism*
> 
> Cosmopolitanism is the ideology that all kinds of human ethnic groups belong to a single community based on a shared morality. This is contrasted with communitarian and particularistic theories, especially the ideas of patriotism and nationalism.
> 
> .....................................................................................................................


...We could conclude that Latin America is all except cosmopolitan. :lol::lol:

No offence to anyone, but the word for Latin America is _provincianismo_. We are still too poor for being cosmopolitan.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

tchelllo said:


> So, I ask some forumers to seek more information About São Paulo before writing anything.
> 
> São Paulo is definitely the most cosmopolitan city in Latin America. If some dont like the look of the city is an opinion, that´s ok, but denied that the city of São Paulo has more human diversity than any one other in Latin America is to much lack of information and ignorance.


Oh. That.

Let´s see...

If I walked few quarters starting from my house, I could stop at a flower shop called _Sakura_ (not too original, I admit). With my little camera, I could ask the owner: "Hey! Put a Japanese face!". :lol: Human diversity 1.

Or I could walk more, and stop at the Korean neighborhood (They sell good cloth). "Put Korean face for the little bird, buddy!" :lol: Human diversity 2.

Or I could stop at a Chinese supermarket. "Chang! Put a Chinese face!" :lol: Human diversity 3.

Or I could go to the _peatonales_. For buying something the the Angolans or Nigerians there. "Africa! Show your face!" :lol: Human diversity 4.

Or the Armenian club.

Or the Syrian-Lebanese Association. 

Or the Mexican restaurants.

Or the Greek collectivity.

Or the Ukrainian.

Or the Russian.

Human diversity N.

Unless you believe in the existence of clon-filled cities, there would be “diversity” everywhere. So, it seems a bit contradictory to claim exceptionalism for your city, basing it in “diversity”.

No offence, dear Tchello, but for me human diversity would be humans with two heads or three arms. :lol::lol:

For some reason, all that labelization-classification-particularization seems to me highly artificial. In the end, all we humans come from the monkeys.


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

Antonio227 said:


> Oh. That.
> 
> Let´s see...
> 
> ...


Hermano you can came to Sampa and you will find all those thing you just said


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Karabuy said:


> Hermano you can came to Sampa and you will find all those thing you just said


Sure, I don´t doub it.

But I don´t care about those things. I am indifferent to them. That´s the point. 

But hey, don´t get me wrong...I am not a total pain in the ass. :lol: In compensation, I never complain about the aesthetic of any city. That´s an strict business of its inhabitnats, not mine.


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Antonio227 said:


> That´s the spirit, my faithful butler. :lol::lol:


Wow , your hiper-power makes me scare....:lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos of Sao Paulo would be nice, i think...


----------



## Bent (Sep 25, 2005)

Antonio227 said:


> Sure, I don´t doub it.
> 
> But I don´t care about those things. I am indifferent to them. That´s the point.
> .


If you don`t care, so what are you doing in this thread? :|

By the way, I don`t like the title either, Tchellooo. It`s kinda arrogant, though it can be true.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

RobertWalpole said:


> I am English American. My mom is a UK citizen, and I was born and raised in the US.
> 
> I have been to every city I mentioned, and my father-in-law lives in SP. Sorry, but as long as you want to be insulting, the city is the ugliest I have ever been to. Also, BA has a wide variety of ethnicities, and Mexico City, like BA, is quite liberal.


WTF? :lol:


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Bent said:


> If you don`t care, so what are you doing in this thread?


I Just like the pics.

Whithout any explanation, or sub-legends, or "the most this", "the most that".


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Esa es la idea antonio!!! kay:... lastima que no puedo encontrar un thread de Buenos Aires con un titulo provinciano similar, y que por supuesto me propuse y lo 'arruine' con mis cuestionamientos :lol:


----------



## Doug_ata (Aug 9, 2009)

Luli Pop said:


> I don't like BA being cosmopolitan, For me cosmopolitan is a negative caracteristic, I prefer homogenous societies like in inner Argentina or southern brazilean cities or eastern Europe where everybody is the same etnically and culturally.


Who told you that Southern Brazil is homogeneous???
I guess you've never been to Brazil.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*I WANT PICS HAHAHA NOT FIGHT BUENOS AIRES IS WONDERFUL AND SÃO PAULO IS UNIQUE AND AMAZING*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

SHUT UP EVERYONE!!! YOU ARE ALL RUINING THE THREAD!! STOP WITH THIS NONSENSE!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*I agree, or the thread will be closed. People disrupting it and causing fights will be given infractions. I disagree, personally, with titles like the one for this thread, as they just beg for fights. Sao Paulo is a wonderful city and it would be nice just to enjoy the photos without a fight over "cosmopolitan-ness". *


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

hno:


----------



## mironga_110 (Oct 4, 2010)

Meu caro Tchelllo, seu thread está muito legal :applause:, lamento que certos " La cuccarachas" sem noção do Cone sul ñ tem uma certa Humildade e partem pra essa vaidade idiota entre qual é a melhor cidade e tals !hno:hno:hno: Ñ vou generalizar pois já encontrei vários Hermanos educados por aqui , mas enfim ,seu Thread está show de bola ! 
Very Nice Thread !!!!!!!! It's really interesting to see this amazing city that is SP:cheers:


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

Saudades desse povo multicolorido!!! saudades da Paulista! Essa avenida nunca vai perder o posto da mais moderna para bagunça da urbanização da Berrini.Gosto muito dos semáfaros da Paulisa coisa única um trade mark.Valeu pelas fotos


----------



## luclasaw (Oct 12, 2008)

RobertWalpole said:


> I don't find SP any more cosmopolitan than BA or Mexico City, and in my opinion, it's not nearly as beautiful as those cities or Santiago for that matter.
> 
> SP reminds me a lot of Los Angeles, and hopefully, as Brazil's economy booms, SP and Rio will rebuild as Los Angeles is doing.
> 
> I do like this, however.


Reminds L.A????? Never...As Madonna says Los Angeles is for people who sleep.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Então, hoje eu tive alguns afazeres por São Paulo e aproveitei para tirar fotos aleatórias nos lugares por onde passei.


01 Desci na estação Tamanduateí do trem e peguei o metrô sentido Paulista










02










03 Vista do mezanino de transferência da estação Tamanduateí do trem para o metrô. Ao fundo o skyline de São Caetano do Sul e abaixo, detalhe da antiga estação de trem Tamanduateí sendo demolida.









04 Do outro lado do mezanino esta é a vista para o bairro do Ipiranga. O detalhe em amarelo é o Expresso Tiradentes.









05 já na Paulista.









06









07 Detalhe do Shopping Paulista









08 Vista para os Jardins.









09 Vista sentido Paraíso.









10 Vista sentido Jardins.










11










12









13 Detalhe da Casa Das Rosas










14









15










16 Entrada do Hospital Santa Catarina










18 Escola Pública Rodrigues Alves










19










20










21










22 Edifício do arquiteto Ruy Otahke










23 Uma das entradas da estação do metrô










24 Mais uma vista sentido Jardins.










25 Sentido Paraíso










26










27 Detalhe do reflexo da antena da Rede Globo.










28










29










30










31










32










33










34










35










36










37 E aí peguei um ônibus Alphaville e fui pra casa.










38 Mas antes de ir pra casa, já em Alphaville, tive que ir ao banco.










39 Aí aproveitei e tirei algumas fotos.










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










47










48










49










50










51










52


----------



## Larmey (Jun 21, 2010)

When you make a thread with such a title, it makes your city seem equally provincial and small-minded.


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Nice update! 

São Paulo looks great!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Larmey said:


> When you make a thread with such a title, it makes your city seem equally provincial and small-minded.


Do you generalize a city by the opinion of a forumer?:lol:

That is what I call "small mind"...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Childish and useless discussion. Great photos anyway.


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Oo...really nice pics !!!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

01










02









03










04










05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12










13










14










15










16










17










18










19










20










21










22










23










24










25










26










27










28










29










30










31










32










33










34










35










36










37










38










39










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










47










48










49










50










51










52










53










54










55










56










57










58










59










60










61










62










63










64










65










66










67










68










69










70










71










72










73










74










75










76










77










78










79










80










81










82










83










84










85










86










87










88










89










90










91










92










93


----------



## Otten87 (Jul 12, 2009)

There´s no other city in Latin America as diverse as São Paulo..


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Really enjoying this thread about Sao Paulo!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Ibirapuera's Park is a haven of peace in Sao Paulo


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> Ibirapuera's Park is a haven of peace in Sao Paulo


I agree, in almost all weekends I am there running and enjoying / looking the girls, which most of them are really very good looks...:cheers::cheers:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

geoff189d said:


> Really enjoying this thread about Sao Paulo!


thank you geoff!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

01










02










03










04










05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12










13










14










15










16










17











18










19










20










21










22










23










24










25










26


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

São Paulo Rocks!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I luv Ibirapuera Park


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Vaery good, tchelllo!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Luli Pop said:


> change portuguese by spanish and it's the same in BA.
> but there are huge comunities from every latinamerican country in BA.
> 
> there wasn't black people a few years ago, but is plenty of dominicans and africans from different countries now in BA.
> ...


why you are allways talking about races? are you nazi?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

This thread makes me want to go back to Sampa asap!! :yes:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Taller said:


> This thread makes me want to go back to Sampa asap!! :yes:


Thank you!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Oo...really nice pics !!!


tks


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

^^

01










02










03










04










05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12










13










14










15










16










17










18










19










20










21










22










23










24










25










26










27










28










29










30










31










32










33










34










35










36










37










38










39










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










47










48










49










50










51










52










53










54










55










56










57










58










59










60










61










62










63










64










65










66










67










68










69










70










71










72










73


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

WOW...


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in Argentina. What I saw? White people. And, two or three black people. The Argentines were racist to me. In São Paulo, NONE DOES IT. How the "cosmopolitan" Buenos Aires can be so racist?


----------



## FISCHERZIN (Jul 10, 2010)

amazing pictures like ever tchello.. thanks for post ^^


----------



## USARG (Jun 6, 2009)

This part of the city looks very 70's.A litlle bit run down to my taste,
A mix between Manila and Mexico City.Just my opinion.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice views, photos from Sao Paulo


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

USARG said:


> This part of the city looks very 70's.A litlle bit run down to my taste,
> A mix between Manila and Mexico City.Just my opinion.


And you are right 

These latest pics were taken in Sao Paulo old center.

This part of the city stopped in time in the 80´s when most of companies and offices moved away for another area (paulista avenue region and across pinheiros river surroundings).

During two decades the old downtown was practically abandoned and devalued and only a few years ago the city began the process of revitalization.

Now there are wonderful projects in progress for the recovery of the area.

One of these projects, called Nova Luz (New Light) goes do overthrow some blocks, retrieve dozens of historic buildings and create a cultural zone, including a fantastic sub-project of renowned swiss architects Jacques Herzog e Pierre de Meuron.

is the new building of the dance company which actually will be a multicultural
complex. And is now already under construction.

This one...











Besides these there are others already under construction as Praça das Artes "square of the arts"



















Nova Luz Project 











SESC (Another Cultural Centre already under construction)



















Train station express to the airport 










New theater, drawing on the facade of the old one that burned down years ago. Approved.










and many other projects already approved and in process of implementation


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

Joás Santos said:


> I'm in Argentina. What I saw? White people. And, two or three black people. The Argentines were racist to me. In São Paulo, NONE DOES IT. How the "cosmopolitan" Buenos Aires can be so racist?


LIAR... 

Black people are extremely popular here, especially with the ladies. you've never been in Argentina.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Not extremely. You see many people of native american background though. 

São Paulo is so.. so...  I wish we had a better 'biggest city'. Maybe it's gonna improve in the next years, but now it's just a urban disaster.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

schmidt said:


> ^^ Not extremely. You see many people of native american background though.
> 
> São Paulo is so.. so...  I wish we had a better 'biggest city'. Maybe it's gonna improve in the next years, but now it's just a urban disaster.


Very overdone thought, as usual...

A city is the junction of the concrete and human. In human aspect, Sao Paulo is the city where the mixing of human races makes it so rich, that makes the city of the manifestations of thought.

The Brazilian trade unions and political parties were born here.

The world's largest gay pride parade and the march for Jesus were born here.

The most important biennial arts and the most important fashion week were born here. The city has the largest art collection from the southern hemisphere.

Is the city where the largest number of research centers and the best university in South America are located.

Despite this urban disaster you have mentioned, São Paulo is the last capital in 27 states about homicides ranking, and only brazilian state capital that is below the limit of 10 homicides per 100,000 inhabitants stipulated by the UN as a low rate of violence.


Arabs, Muslims and Jews live here in peace as well as Japanese, Chinese, North and South Koreans also.


The city has the largest events, concerts and variety of bars and restaurants throughout Latin America.

Then Sao Paulo is not a disaster how you want to show.

your problem is being a brazilian used to venerate the appearance of German cities and compare them to our reality, But even in Germany, the cities are going beyond appearances and are composed of human life, human vibration, of human possibilities far beyond architecture.


----------



## Luis FTC (Jan 17, 2005)

schmidt said:


> ^^ Not extremely. You see many people of native american background though.
> 
> São Paulo is so.. so...  I wish we had a better 'biggest city'. Maybe it's gonna improve in the next years, but now it's just a urban disaster.


Well, what I see in these pictures is a very interesting and diverse city. Maybe we have different concepts of "urban disaster".


----------



## IPBBE (Oct 12, 2010)

http://pedalepiaui.blogspot.com/2010/12/sao-paulo-tem-375-km-de-vias-para.html


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

tchelllo said:


> Very overdone thought, as usual...
> 
> A city is the junction of the concrete and human. In human aspect, Sao Paulo is the city where the mixing of human races makes it so rich, that makes the city of the manifestations of thought.
> 
> ...


I see very little human in Sao Paulo, a city where you can't live without cars and sidewalks really don't have conditions for people to walk (I'm not saying my city is perfect in that aspect). The only interesting areas in the city are rundown and filled with beggars or thieves or that stuff. I feel sorry about SP because even among other big Latin American cities such as Lima, Buenos Aires or Mexico City the old city is a place where people can go to and walk.

Also the main areas of the city look quite bad when compared to other major cities especially when you compare details like sidewalks, bus stops, light poles and the list goes on. Also, the city looks quite dirty, but that's not only a SP's thing.

I'm NOT obcessed with German cities or whatsoever, I know how to recognize urban beauty in my own country (Curitiba, Rio de Janeiro, Florianópolis) and you have to admit that your city, despite of all the diversity and choices it has, is *not* an example of urban planning or urban environment.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

schmidt said:


> I see very little human in Sao Paulo, a city where you can't live without cars and sidewalks really don't have conditions for people to walk (I'm not saying my city is perfect in that aspect). The only interesting areas in the city are rundown and filled with beggars or thieves or that stuff. I feel sorry about SP because even among other big Latin American cities such as Lima, Buenos Aires or Mexico City the old city is a place where people can go to and walk.
> 
> Also the main areas of the city look quite bad when compared to other major cities especially when you compare details like sidewalks, bus stops, light poles and the list goes on. Also, the city looks quite dirty, but that's not only a SP's thing.


You are just repeating some myths about the city. Anyone who looks at the pictures can see that things you say are not true.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

Joás Santos said:


> I'm in Argentina. What I saw? White people. And, two or three black people. *The Argentines were racist to me*. In São Paulo, NONE DOES IT. How the "cosmopolitan" Buenos Aires can be so racist?


That´s not true... In Argentina white people is really attractive to black people, because here there´s not many of them... so you´re lying about the racism...


----------



## tuba162 (May 11, 2010)

Gee.. bloody hell
Is it too hard to just admire the pics without talking crap?

Anyway...

Keep posting 
Luv your threads..


----------



## JoãoVR (Jan 21, 2007)

sesacional this city is, and has a bustling nightlife


----------



## Kaique (Aug 15, 2006)

Intresting as some of us, brazilians, are still so immature, and unsecure about ourselfs.
Whatever to the most or less on this or that. 
The purpose of the forum is simply to exhibit not so evident places around the world looking. 
Why don't you leave the judgements aside?

São Paulo obviously is an intresting place. It's a mighty city, but with its peculiarities and problems as most of its size and relevance anywhere. 
So far it isn't also the golden dream of brazilian city. And lately, it has been providing us with unhappy and most reprehensible exemples of intolerance, with public GLTB's beatings, movements and motions with racial, cultural discriminatory contents.
What is a shame, once the rest of the nation's spirit is celebrating our divesity.

Paulistanos, make up your mind and open yourselfs to a world much bigger than your metropolis!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Kaique said:


> Intresting as some of us, brazilians, are still so immature, and unsecure about ourselfs.
> Whatever to the most or less on this or that.
> The purpose of the forum is simply to exhibit not so evident places around the world looking.
> Why don't you leave the judgements aside?
> ...



when you refer about São Paulo and paulistanos, never forget you are talking about people from all over Brazil and world that live here, and every person who comes brings their education (good or bad ones).

but remember that most of the groups fighting for gay rights are here in Sao Paulo, including the most significant of them.

and when you try to debunk a metropolis of 20 million people because 2 homophobia cases that reached the media, you underestimate the intelligence of people, specialy 3 million people intelligence who go to the world's largest gay parade in the city and other thousands of gay people from rest of the cuntry who choose to live in São Paulo due to the diversity of gay places and gay friendly places to enjoy freely.

And you must be joking when you say that the rest of the country celebrates diversity. the state of Maranhão, where the capital is São Luiz (associated to your nickname) is notoriously known for all groups of gay rights in brazil as one of the most violent in terms of homophobia.:lol:

Much of violence against homosexuals within states like Ceará or Maranhão even be disclosed or reported by the press, unlike Sao Paulo where cases are made public by the press but also by active groups of gay rights, then I request you to inform yourself better before you go around writing nonsenses.

The region where you live has only 30% of the population and concentrated 39% of crimes against homosexuals in Brazil last year.


Vá se informar querido!

"O Nordeste confirma ser a região mais homofóbica: abriga 30% da população brasileira e registrou 39% dos LGBT assassinados. 21% destes crimes letais ocorreram no Sudeste, 15% no Sul, 14% no Centro-Oeste, 10% no Norte. O risco de um homossexual do Nordeste ser assassinado é aproximadamente 80% mais elevado do que no sul/sudeste! 39% destes homicídios foram cometidos nas capitais, 61% nas cidades do interior.
41% dos LGBT assassinados eram jovens de até 29 anos, dos quais 6 tinham menos de 18 anos. A vítima de menor idade foi uma travesti com 16 anos, Jeferson Santos, baleada no centro de Belém do Pará."

fonte: http://www.ggb.org.br/dossier de assassinatos de homossexuais em 2009.html (grupo gay da bahia)


----------



## Luis FTC (Jan 17, 2005)

schmidt said:


> I see very little human in Sao Paulo, a city where you can't live without cars and sidewalks really don't have conditions for people to walk (I'm not saying my city is perfect in that aspect). The only interesting areas in the city are rundown and filled with beggars or thieves or that stuff. I feel sorry about SP because even among other big Latin American cities such as Lima, Buenos Aires or Mexico City the old city is a place where people can go to and walk.
> 
> Also the main areas of the city look quite bad when compared to other major cities especially when you compare details like sidewalks, bus stops, light poles and the list goes on. Also, the city looks quite dirty, but that's not only a SP's thing.
> 
> I'm NOT obcessed with German cities or whatsoever, I know how to recognize urban beauty in my own country (Curitiba, Rio de Janeiro, Florianópolis) and you have to admit that your city, despite of all the diversity and choices it has, is *not* an example of urban planning or urban environment.


Typical vision of people who doesn't know the city. A lot of misconceptions, generally taken from media or from people who "lived" the city very well in 1 day. hno: Only the pictures in this thread are enough to show that you're wrong.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

The city looks lovely and totally liveable... Guess I'll have to move there for a year to get to feel the life of the city...

and it's diversity seems to be amaizing...


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Oscar Freire Street


01










02










03










04










05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12










13










14










15










16










17










18










19










20










21










22










23










24










25










26










27










28










29










30









31










32










33










34










35










36










37










38










39










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










47










48










49










50










51










52










53










54










55










56











57










58










59










60










61










62










63










64










65










66










67










68










69










70










71










72










73










74










75










76










77










78










79










80










81










82










83










84










85










86










87










88










89










90










91










92










93










94










95










96










97










98










99










100


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Some pretty girls u have in São Paulo.  Nice street scenes btw.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

Tchello, these pictures are A W E S O M E. Loved them! Congrats!


----------



## Ace! (May 22, 2008)

and nice guys as well!


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

OMG! Brazilian girls!


----------



## FISCHERZIN (Jul 10, 2010)

amazing, i love this kind of urban scenes shots.. congrats ^^


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Great pics...I gotta get to Brasil...


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

i just loved..Oo..A lot of beautiful people !!!


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Oscar Freire is THE street!

Great pics!


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

What's with upper class people having little dogs as accessories? :lol:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

intensivecarebear said:


> What's with upper class people having little dogs as accessories? :lol:












In this case there is a small loop on the back of the "accessory". If she tired of taking the dog that way, she may take it by the handle...:lol:


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 5, 2010)

intensivecarebear said:


> What's with upper class people having little dogs as accessories? :lol:


Well, look on the bright side, at least they are not wearing them, only carrying them around. :bowtie:


Yea, I know but it still sux!hno:


----------



## De Prodigy (Nov 3, 2009)

I bet it's one of the most wealthy places of the city. Looks a bit European.
Nice shots


----------



## tuba162 (May 11, 2010)

^^
It is.. I've read somewhere that this street is on the top 10 of the most luxury streets in the world from some fashion magazine... I don't know if it's true or not.. 

But when visiting SP you've gotta go there to have a look.

Ahhh.. once again, nice pics btw.

Keep posting


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

reservado


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Absolutely great set of pics.


----------



## DPJ1986_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice place and beatiful peopple.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

DPJ1986_ said:


> Nice place and beatiful peopple.


Obrigado por dar aquela força...:lol:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

2014, I will definately be in Rio and Sau Paulo for the 2014 FIFA World Cup...expect more South Africans on board...we gonna colour Brazil with Rainbow colours :banana:


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

God bless Sao Paulo. 2010 legs of the year.



>


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Villa Lobos Park

01










02










03









04









05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12









13










14 Exposição da Igreja Evangélica Verbo da Vida. 
Muito interessante. Eles não faziam pregações chatas, mas sim queriam filosofar com todos sobre a importância de questionar os valores da vida, a importância o amor, de estar vivo e onde nos encaixamos no mundo de uma forma muito light e nada doutrinária.









15 Uma encenação muda de integrantes do grupo sobre o amor e ódio no mundo.









16










17









18 No final da encenação aparece finalmente uma menção a cristo.










19









20










21










22










23










24










25










26










27










28










29










30










31










32










33










34










35










36










37










38










39










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










47










48










49










50










51









52









53










54










55










56










57










58










59










60 Roberts...:lol:










61










62










63










64










65










66










67










68










69










70










71










72










73










74


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

^^ Legal! Apesar do parque estar numa região bem elitizada, nota-se que boa parte dos frequentadores não tem esse perfil. Parece um lugar com espírito bem democrático mesmo.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

This thread makes me wanna go to SP so bad...


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos from Sao Paulo


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Keep it up, tchelllo!



tchelllo said:


> 94
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ppl of sao paulo look a lot like israelis

great thread!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ Hehehe, Sao Paulo has around 50.000 jews


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice Pics!


----------



## OCPagu (Jan 12, 2011)

Tchello was modest. São Paulo is one of the most cosmopolitan cities of the world.


----------



## Kyzz (Feb 19, 2010)

definitivamente, um lugar que eu vá, eu gosto de brasil
uma saudação, não cair em provocações foristas amigos brasileiros e não são pretensiosos, mais uma vez parabéns pelo seu belo país,
Saudações do México


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Burle Marx Park

01










02










03










04










05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12










13










14










15










16










16B










17










18










18B










19










20










21










22










23










24










25










26










27










28










29










30










31










32










33










34










35










36










37










38










39










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










47










48










49


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Beautiful photos, São Paulo is awesome.
I really dont understand why this title has bothered some people, seems they're especially uncomfortable with this city. :dunno:

Thanks for sharing your photos kay:


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

São Paulo - Gay Pride - 2010

A video that I made with my pics.


----------



## Menestrel (Dec 19, 2010)

SP and BA have a lot of europeans and arab ethnic groups, and latin people... But BA hasn't a lot of asians and africans as São Paulo has
SÃO PAULO IS MUCH MORE COSMOPOLITAN THAN BUENOS AIRES!
SP has 7 million people european origin (marjoritty from Itally / Bookphone prooves it), 3,5 million black people, 1,5 million asian people (includding the biggest japanese comunitty in the world). And a lot of this habitants belongs to two or more ethnic groups...

Excuse my english!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

let's go to the next page!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Page 12 >


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

World Cup Match

by tchelllo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1156319&highlight=


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Downtown *








tchelllo-ssc Brasil


*Downtown SP*








tchelllo-ssc Brasil


*Jardim Paulista neighborhood*








GersonLDN -SSC Brasil










http://thomaslockehobbs.com/2005/banespa.html










GersonLDN-SSC Brasil










tchelllo-ssc BR










tchelllo-ssc BR


*Independence's Park*








tchelllo


----------



## Menestrel (Dec 19, 2010)

The "Paulista Museum" is simply wonderfull!!!
I love it...


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ really is.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice thread kay:


----------



## mas74 (Aug 24, 2007)

Great pics im glad to see that my city of birth is changeing for the better. I was born in Sao Paulo but left at the age of 8 now living in Sweden i can say this about Sao Paulo.Sao Paulo may not have the beauty of Stockholm it still have a long way to go when it comes to security, affordable healthcare,transportation,infrastructure and much more.What Sao Paulo lacks in all this things it makes up with it's people.A strong work ethic, a mixture of cultures from around the world, a level of tolerance seen in a few places.Compared to here in Sweden i have yet to hear about islamophobia in Sao Paulo or attack against Jews that seems to be on the rise here in Europe.Sao Paulo is a city of imens creativity in all areas and a city that is always changing and renewing.Im pround of been a Paulista and what glads me more is the increase of self esteem something that didn't exist before once again great pictures.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow wonderful pictures - thankyou. It seems SP would be great for one of my favorite passtimes, sitting in a cafe watching people. Love the fashion do's and dont's out there on the street as the crowds go by. 

Can't wait to go one day.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

The level of highrise density is mind-boggling. The people of Brazil are so diverse and beautiful!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*More world cup match*


----------



## PuberJMP (Feb 2, 2007)

I live in Buenos Aires, lived here my whole life. I think BA is very diverse. But there is no comparison with SP. no no! SP is by far the most diverse and cosmopolitan city in LA. 

I've been to SP twice, the first time I was kind of shocked by the size and dynamic of the city and found it quite strange, but somehow I felt I had to get back there and expirience it a bit more.

The second time I came to the conclusion that SP is the ugliest city that I love the most in the world. SP is not about its architecture nor its landscape, it's about its people, its mixture, it's dynamic, its street life. I just had a strange feeling while walking down its sidestreets, an 'there is something in the air' feeling. I absolutely loved it. Not only do I wanna get back there as soon as possible, but I'm thinking about moving there eventually. 

Sao Paulo has a place for everyone. By contrast, bigotry in Buenos Aires is more common and thus a lot more homogenous.

But what I loved the most about SP is paulistanos.


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

I love my city!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Human São Paulo


01










02










03










04










05










06










07










08










09










09B










09C










10










11










12










13










14










15










16










17










18










19










20










21










23










23B










24










25










26










27











27B









28










29










30










30B










31










32










33










34










35










35B










36










36B










37










38










39










40










41










42










43










44










45










46










46B










47










48










49










50










51










51B










52










53










54










55










55B










56










57










57B










58










59










60










61B










61










62










63










64










65










66










66B










67










67B










68










69










70










71










72










73










74










75










76










76B










77










78










79










80










81










82










83










84










84B










85










86










86B










87










88










89










90










91










92










93










94










95










96










97










98










99










100










101










102B


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

i love my city


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Lovely pics! :cheers:


----------



## mas74 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sao Paulo the city that never sleeps i love my city.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

será la mas cosmopolita de sudamérica porque en este aspecto no puede pasar encima dl DF porque al DF llega todo evento antes que a Sao Paulo (o a veces nunca llegan los grandses eventos a Sao Paulo)... y ese es un aspecto muy importante en lo cosmopolita


Bueno y en otros la brasileña gana por ejemplo en su trafico aereo, méxico tiene muy pocos destinos internacionales mientras q la brasileña recibe vuelos de medio mundo.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Salazar Rick said:


> será la mas cosmopolita de sudamérica porque en este aspecto no puede pasar encima dl DF porque al DF llega todo evento antes que a Sao Paulo (o a veces nunca llegan los grandses eventos a Sao Paulo)... y ese es un aspecto muy importante en lo cosmopolita
> 
> 
> Bueno y en otros la brasileña gana por ejemplo en su trafico aereo, méxico tiene muy pocos destinos internacionales mientras q la brasileña recibe vuelos de medio mundo.




cuales son estos eventos?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I love my city, Mexico, but I must recognize that Sao Paulo is more cosmopolitan. If "cosmopolitan" means "diverse" and "international", then Sao Paulo is the clear winner. Our ethnic minorities are many, but tiny in proportion with the main groups. Sao Paulo, for instance, is the largest Japanese city outside of Japan and people who speak second languages other than Portuguese at home are many more than in Mexico. Just look at these images: blacks, blonds, Asians and everything in-between. 

If cosmopolitan means "creative" in the sense of openness to international trends, then, it's a closer call, but still Sao Paulo wins, hands down. Their music scene is livelier, the fashion industry is thriving, their art market is more mature, and Brazilian industrial design is more developed.

Maybe it's because Mexico is so close to the U.S and it just consumes whatever travelers North adopt, and that influence makes any budding efforts more difficult to adopt and make competitive. The fact is that we are more conservative.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fantastic, young, full of life... many hot guys


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

edit


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

São Paulo's Downtown
tchelllo's thread


----------



## Franchesco Tedesco (Jul 17, 2011)

bravo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice shots.....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal (Jun 5, 2009)

awesome!! this mix of different cultures and ethnics is the best part of Sampa..


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Grande Tchelllo!


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice thread !!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

awesome series


----------



## Sky_devil (May 27, 2011)

Just amazing, SP has this divercity which is hardly to find in the rest of Latin America


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Deanb said:


> awesome series


São Paulo has a large and vibrant Jewish community. You'll be very welcome.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Não desista deste thread Tchelllo. Continue postando.


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## Paulistinha (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ Very nice!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*SP German Party*

By tchelllo
Currently there are about 375 000 german surnames registered at the memorial of the immigrant from the city of Sao Paulo.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

By tchelllo









































famous brazilian german decendant


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Good pictures. About thread title: It is strange think that if over 90 % city's population speak only one language in mother tongue (portuguese), almost all are Brazilian citizens, that is qualify cosmopolitan. Of course if you think general feeling what city has then it is cosmopolitan for sure.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting shots of people. 
despite the multi-racial/ethnic thing,
there's an air of harmony among these good looking people.


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Wonderful Sampa!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

:applause::applause: Great photos


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

I love Brazillian cities, I really do. And I love seeing the skyline and street shots. Though one thing I cannot get my head around is all those yellow phones everywhere. Seems you have a lot of public phones on the streets. The yellow (though easy to find) do detract from the wonderful urbanity of such places as Sao Paulo, Belo Horizonte and Rio. 

Please keep the pics coming - Obrigado


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice city and beautiful people.


----------

